
“Algebraic Theory of French Letters” - sohkamyung
https://www.futilitycloset.com/2019/02/16/algebraic-theory-of-french-letters/
======
kurthr
Don't French Letters mean something else?

[https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/97402/french-
let...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/97402/french-letters-and-
condoms)

------
aesthesia
This reminded me of the great little paper "Homophonic Quotients of Free
Groups" ([https://eudml.org/doc/233741](https://eudml.org/doc/233741)), which
might also be considered an algebraic theory of French (and English) letters.

------
drilldrive
This is done via linear algebra, yes? As in, you have a 27xk (for some k)
matrix with the one's of the l'th row corresponding to letters of l and zeros
for the rest of indices. Reduce the matrix to reduced row echelon form.
Increase k until you have an over-constrained equation. Repeat with multiple
languages to have high success values.

